# Need to buy cabinet/cpu case under 2000



## RON28 (May 7, 2016)

Hello, I want to buy a new cabinet because my current one is very small and can't accommodate a graphic card and it is very congested. 
i want to buy a cabinet in which i can easily put large graphic card like GTX 970. please kindly help me to find one. 

I have gigabyte H81M-DS2 micro ATX motherboard

Sent from my U9200 using Tapatalk


----------



## saikiasunny (May 7, 2016)

Getting a pc case at that price range will not be difficult but getting a decent one will be hard. Your best bet would be the Deepcool Tesseract 
It will be over your budget but is decent enough for any mid end system. But I think you should increase your budget if possible.


----------



## RON28 (May 8, 2016)

saikiasunny said:


> Getting a pc case at that price range will not be difficult but getting a decent one will be hard. Your best bet would be the Deepcool Tesseract
> It will be over your budget but is decent enough for any mid end system. But I think you should increase your budget if possible.


thanks a lot. that cabinet looks a hell lot better than local ones. any other option? i really liked it and will go with it. 

Sent from my U9200 using Tapatalk


----------



## saikiasunny (May 8, 2016)

Other cases will cost you more than Rs 3k. If you are willing to go for them, then cases like antec GX200 are available.


----------

